# TR drag car



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

This is Mick's old gold 32 isn't it?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

But Harlow are braking it and I think the parts are over priced


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Sign of the times I guess.

People think these cars are worth lots of money. They just arn't.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Its not Rob's car is it???


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

nazams said:


> But Harlow are braking it and I think the parts are over priced


Agreed. Parts are being sold for an absolute premium IMHO. I appreciate the price of these things when new but then these arent new parts and, coming from a drag car arent going to have had an easy life either.
Still, its the sellers perogative to ask as much as they want for them. Its a potential buyers perogative to say 'no way jose'.

TT


----------



## arch177 (Mar 29, 2011)

That engine and gearbox have your name on it simon!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

arch177 said:


> That engine and gearbox have your name on it simon!


:chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

arch177 said:


> That engine and gearbox have your name on it simon!


I think you'd need to knock a good £4K of the gearbox first!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Some nice bits there, not sure what they are worth in the UK tho.

What times and mph did it do?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I don't think this version has properly run Rob.

It's all the old engine and running gear from Tweenie's 32 so a 9 second car pushing for 8's as far as I can remember, could be wrong though.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Why so much moaning about the prices. That is the sellers perogative you dont have to buy them.

Its not even advertised here.


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

wondering why this isnt advertised on here?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

alkesh_inc said:


> wondering why this isnt advertised on here?


'Coz we all know what the parts are worth :chuckle::chuckle:

TT


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

We're not traders on here hence that's why its not up, car was bought from Mick as he's too busy with work/family to campaign it any more. 

We all know what it costs to build something like this and for all the people who think prices are expensive go and get a quote from your tuner to build something like this and when your quote returns make sure you have your phone ready on speed dial to call your mummy


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Thats all good and well but your not selling the complete car, your selling PARTS. Its not remotely relevant how much the car cost to build.....
Its not any different to all the other folks selling parts on here. Just because its off a reasonably well known (in the community) car doesnt mean that a premium can be applied!!

However, you have the right to ask whatever you want for them....

TT


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

so what parts are expensive then? I've been told by very reputable tuners on here that price for engine/gearbox/turbo are very reasonable and to be honest most of the expensive parts are either sold or on hold already. We always do deals for our customers anyway so if their is something that is a bit too much we negotiate.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

post of the day goes to.....:chuckle:


Hja-Ozz said:


> We all know what it costs to build something like this and for all the people who think prices are expensive go and get a quote from your tuner to build something like this and when your quote returns make sure you have your phone ready on speed dial to call your mummy


p.s, your mums always on my speed dial anyway Oz


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

I'm with Ozz on this i thought the prices where quite realistic, this is not driftworks if you can't afford to have the best parts then just build an average 600hp gtr and be done with it not everyone can makes the sacrifice to build a 1000hp gtr that why there is not many...


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Whats Driftworks got to do with things??
OK, fair enough...I really cant be arsed getting into a debate on it...you win. 
























There...satisfied??

TT


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

it's been said time and time again. Parts/cars whatever will only sell for what the market is willing to pay. MArkets fluctuate and Oz will either sell at the asking price or not. It's certainly nobody elses business.

mook


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> it's been said time and time again. Parts/cars whatever will only sell for what the market is willing to pay. MArkets fluctuate and Oz will either sell at the asking price or not. It's certainly nobody elses business.
> 
> mook


I absolutely agree and that was my primary point....


> Parts/cars whatever will only sell for what the market is willing to pay.


I certainly dont have any issues with the seller. Just that I took exception to the statement where he implied that because 'its Micks old car' that parts should therefore be somewhat special and a premium. Its not just me who raised an eyebrow at some of the pricepoints in the ad.
As I have stated all along its their right to do so and I have no issue with that at all.

Back to the Driftworks 'for sale' section for me then :chuckle:

TT


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I do have an issue with the seller, I want to know when that bloody yellow thing is going to Ron's so I can have a perv


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

i have an issue with the seller..... as I'm currently paying through the nose to have Ron fix the issues he and Justin @ TR Racing have caused to my car. 

another horror story for which neither seem to be taking responsibility. 

what goes around come around as they say


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

alkesh_inc said:


> i have an issue with the seller..... as I'm currently paying through the nose to have Ron fix the issues he and Justin @ TR Racing have caused to my car.
> 
> another horror story for which neither seem to be taking responsibility.
> 
> what goes around come around as they say


whats wrong with your car??
and if they messed it up why are you paying??


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

MrGT said:


> whats wrong with your car??


it needs a remap, Ron's fixing that, still trying to get to the bottom of how its happened. 

Finally seem to have the ear of the previous tuner...


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

alkesh_inc said:


> it needs a remap, Ron's fixing that, still trying to get to the bottom of how its happened.
> 
> Finally seem to have the ear of the previous tuner...


How what happened?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

just what im looking for, how much for the complete car?


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

A matty your not buying it you have your boat lol


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

just bought a load of bits off ozz ,good prices too.these are all qualitly parts not cheap copies of stuff.


----------

